# noxa (Realm Arygos) looted Al'ars Asche



## Zahnspange (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

heute hat noxa auf dem Real Arygos Al'ars Asche gelooted.

Screenshots von Al'ars Asche


----------



## x3n0n (28. Oktober 2007)

Gz zu eurem Erfolg, ist aber falsches Forum


----------



## Zahnspange (28. Oktober 2007)

Oh, bin nicht von noxa! Ist nur so selten, dass ich es einfach mal posten wollte. Ich hab das z.B. vorher weder in echt (WoW Echt) noch als Screenshot vorher gesehen.


----------



## 2Pac (28. Oktober 2007)

KLICKT nich auf die Webseite von denen, 
in haufen Threads verweisen die immer auf ihr Seite anscheinend machen die bei sonem Webbewerb mit wie < klicktmeinewebseite und wenngenugdasmachen bekommichwas >
so denk ich mir das ^^


----------



## Isegrim (28. Oktober 2007)

Hast du dir die Seite überhaupt angeschaut? Sie ist selbst mit erlaubtem Scripting und ausgeschaltetem Adblock (Plus) völlig werbefrei.


----------

